# Welchen 24" Monitor zum "Zocken" BF3



## grildum (5. Januar 2012)

Huhu Leute 

Habe mich für ein System entschieden, aber mir fehlt noch der passende Monitor. Er soll 24" groß sein. FULL HD ist pflicht  (1920x1080 )

Ich kenne mich mit der Materie nicht besonders aus...

Mein(e) Favoriten war(en) bisher: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at EU                 und                     iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sind die zum ZOCKEN ( Battlefield 3 mit einer HD6950 2GB ) geeignet und optimal?

Kennt ihr einen besseren? 

Ich möchte nur einen Bildschirm nutzen!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus! 

Grildum


----------



## Sirazyx (5. Januar 2012)

Die sind schon beide recht ordentlich zum zocken, der Unterschied ist ja nur der 2. HDMI beim 1.. 
 Der Kontrast von 5000000:1 reicht allemale und die Reaktionszeit von 2ms Grau-Grau ist auch genug. Ob die Helligkeit reicht, hängt von deinem Zimmer ab. 
Die Frage ist allerdings ob du die interen Lautsprecher brauchst.


----------



## grildum (5. Januar 2012)

Sirazyx schrieb:


> Die sind schon beide recht ordentlich zum zocken, der Unterschied ist ja nur der 2. HDMI beim 1..
> Der Kontrast von 5000000:1 reicht allemale und die Reaktionszeit von 2ms Grau-Grau ist auch genug. Ob die Helligkeit reicht, hängt von deinem Zimmer ab.
> Die Frage ist allerdings ob du die interen Lautsprecher brauchst.



Was genau sind eigentlich INTERNE Lautsprecher? Kommt der Sound dann vom BIldschirm? Wenn ja, dann brauche ich das nicht, ich nutze eh meistens Headset/Kopfhörer 

Hast du noch Alternativen oder ist das schon eine gute Wahl? 

Ich möchte SEHR SEHR ungern mehr als 200€ ausgeben 

Aber vielen Dank!


----------



## alex-PS (5. Januar 2012)

Sehr oft wird auch der Dell zum Zocken empfohlen, ist aber wohl mehr ein Allrounder:
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirazyx (5. Januar 2012)

grildum schrieb:


> Was genau sind eigentlich INTERNE Lautsprecher? Kommt der Sound dann vom BIldschirm? Wenn ja, dann brauche ich das nicht, ich nutze eh meistens Headset/Kopfhörer
> 
> Hast du noch Alternativen oder ist das schon eine gute Wahl?
> 
> ...


Interne Lautsprecher sind wie du schon sagtest Lautsprecher, welche in den Bildschirm eingebaut sind. Laut Geizhals steht in den Spezifikationen "Lautsprecher". Allerdings ist der Preis ja ok und daher denke ich, da die Lautsprecher ja nicht stören, kannst du die ruhig nehmen.


----------



## grildum (5. Januar 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort! Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem BenQ G2420 HD 24" gemacht? Ist bei Amazon gerade auf 140€ von 170€ runtergesetzt....


----------



## D3N$0 (5. Januar 2012)

Dann werf ich mal den Asus VK246H in den Raum, der soll ganz brauchbar sein 

Der BenQ soll ne relativ kangsame Reaktionszeit von ~18ms haben


----------



## grildum (5. Januar 2012)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Dann werf ich mal den Asus VK246H in den Raum, der soll ganz brauchbar sein


 
Hab ich in meine Liste aufgenommen...Hast du schon selbst Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht?


----------



## D3N$0 (5. Januar 2012)

Nein, aber ich bin zur Zeit ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem brauchbaren 24" da meine Glotze (47") einfach zu groß ist für Shooter


----------



## grildum (5. Januar 2012)

Haha okay 

Hat hier noch irgendwer anders Meinungen zum BenQ G2420HD oder zum Iiyama oder zum Asus VE248H oder zum VK246H?

Würden uns freuen


----------



## eskalation (5. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir vorhin den ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland bestellt. Der soll laut Amazon am 10. oder 11.1. ankommen.

Werde mal was dazu sagen wenn ich ihn in betrieb hab


----------



## -Riddick- (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte mir für eben BF3 den Dell 2312HM und den BenQ XL 2420T bestellt und hab nun den Dell hier stehen. Bild  und keinerlei Inputlag oder sonstiges an Negativen Eigenschaften festgestellt.

hier mein Fazit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/195697-benq-xl-2420t-oder-dell-2312-hm-2.html



-Riddick- schrieb:


> So ich kann berichten, da Amazon wieder sensationell nach einem Tag geliefert hat.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


----------

